# Feel Light headed When I stand Up?!



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Wounder if any of you can shed some light on this for me?! 

If I sit down for more than about 5 mins, and then stand up and start walking, I feel REALLY light headed for about 5-10 seconds?! Sometimes it's to the point when my legs will give, and I start stumbling until the feeling passes?!

Is this normal, am I lacking any minerals or anything? Or is it simply a case of the blood rushing to my legs, away from my head?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Wounder if any of you can shed some light on this for me?!
> 
> ...


have you checked your blood pressure recently mate ????


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Whats your diet like? I know last time i was cutting, my calorie deficit was too large causing that to happen to me. I Just lacked energy.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

When you stand up quickly gravity pulls blood from your brain towards your feet and blood doesn't return to the brain until the next heart beat. With a slow pulse, this takes a second or two and that is enough time to feel the lack of oxygen in the symptom of lightheadedness or dizziness. It is also related to something called postural hypotension. This results from a decrease in blood flow to the brain, due to a drop in blood pressure upon standing up.

Copied and pasted but might be worth checking to see if you have a slow heart rate


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

When I suffered a spout of low blood pressure i used to get this. See your doctor.


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> have you checked your blood pressure recently mate ????


No dude, I'll see if I can get it done tomorrow!

Diet is fine (I think), I'm bulking, so defo getting enough food!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Low blood pressure, low blood sugar. Working to hard and system not recovering

i was getting it a while back and my levels were fine. I got it day after a workout and figured i was doing to much for my body to recover so i changed what i did

Hope that helps


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Been getting exactly the same thing lately aswell!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

You guys that get it, Can you pin point when ? Is it after a workout or the next day ? or all the time ?

If its straight after a workout it could be blood pressure or sugat levels whcih both deplete after a workout. Next day could be recovery.

Look to supps too or any cycles you might be on. Warming down will help blood pressure and eating jaffa cakes after a workout will help sugar levels


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Low blood pressure, low blood sugar. Working to hard and system not recovering
> 
> i was getting it a while back and my levels were fine. I got it day after a workout and figured i was doing to much for my body to recover so i changed what i did
> 
> Hope that helps


how do you get it ? you dont work hard :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

the answer is dont get up, all the best stuff is done sitting or lying down


----------



## Kamwe kuacha (Jun 19, 2011)

retro-mental said:


> You guys that get it, Can you pin point when ? Is it after a workout or the next day ? or all the time ?
> 
> If its straight after a workout it could be blood pressure or sugat levels whcih both deplete after a workout. Next day could be recovery.
> 
> Look to supps too or any cycles you might be on. Warming down will help blood pressure and eating jaffa cakes after a workout will help sugar levels


Hi mate,

Thanks for the reply! For me, it seems to happen on rest days! I'll get my BP tested tomorrow and go from there! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> how do you get it ? you dont work hard :lol:


Kick me when I am down !!!!!!

I dont lift heavy but try to stay very intense, You should try it some time


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2011)

seriously though this might sound stupid but try getting up a bit slower, everyone gets that head rush/dizzyness when they jump up after sitting down for a protracted period of time, try getting up gradually slower and if it's still noticable then see your GP


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ShaunH101 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Thanks for the reply! For me, it seems to happen on rest days! I'll get my BP tested tomorrow and go from there!
> 
> Thanks everyone!


That was the same as me. I would say maybe a change in your routine would do you good. Take a week off, Recover, try a three day / four day split and see if it changes. Get blood checked anyway just to be on the same side


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

retro-mental said:


> Kick me when I am down !!!!!!
> 
> I dont lift heavy but try to stay very intense, You should try it some time


i dont do intense just heavy


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

ewen said:


> i dont do intense just heavy


Try it one day, will make a man of you !!!!

One day i will try heavy and see if it puts hairs on my chest !


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

i used to get it alot when i wouldnt eat for ages! x


----------



## Mr Q (Jul 5, 2011)

The primary cause is almost certainly low blood pressure. I've had it all my life and have on one occasion actually collapsed and smashed my face on the ground badly.

Been to GP - best advice is to "manage" it. You can get up more progressively and you can immediately sit back down if you feel the onset of the faint.

Look on the bright side - high blood pressure is bad for you. Your heart will prolly last longer!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah i get this when i get a stiffy.......i suppose loosing 2 litres of blood quickly does that lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

The first things that spring to mind are perhaps low blood pressure, low blood glucose or anemia. But certainly best asking a GP.


----------

